# #60 Cast on and cast off information - please read



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

#20/14- WORKSHOP HAPPENINGS - all sorts of information on casting and and casting off- the workshop section is glad to share this information with KP Members. It is worth a read.

PLEASE NOTE: THE WORKSHOPS WILL START AGAIN IN 2014.
We will start it off with my Stashbuster sweater and you will have a choice of two different projects using my method rather than a specific pattern. I hope you will join me! Designer1234

*CAST ON INFORMATION SHEET*.

This information was posted on the information page of the Workshop section and was given to us by a member Lauriejanesplace

LOOK HERE FOR MANY DIFFERENT CAST ON AND BIND OFF METHODS. IMPORTANT!!

from LaurieJanesplace - KP member

==============

There is a "better" cast on for every type of project
including ribbing if someone really wants better -
match your cast on to the project. 
----------------------------------

Backwards Loop Cast-On
This is a very simple cast-on (it's also called the
Child's Cast-On, used for teaching children how
to knit), and, while it doesn't leave the sturdiest
or nicest edge (which is why I don't use it all the
time), it does have one key factor going for it:
it only uses one strand of yarn.

This means that you can use it to ADD 5 or 8 
more stitches to your cast-on using just your 
working yarn without having to rip the whole 
thing out and measure out more tail.

----------------------------------------
[/u]Best garter stitch bind off 
ever [/u]

http://knitsofacto.blogspot.com/2011/07/knitsofacto-bind-off.html

-----
*How to cast on in the middle of a row*.

You have a number of options.

knitted cast-on:











cable cast on compares to knitted 
cast on

cable cast-on:





backward loop cast-on:





Cable cast on Firmer than knit cast on?:

NO

Stretch not for hats or sweater bottoms http://knitting.about.com/od/learntoknit/ss/
cable_cast_on.htm

Cable cast on Firmer than knit cast on:

NO
Stretch not for hats or sweater bottoms http://knitting.about.com/od/learntoknit/ss
/cable_cast_on.htm

---
Cable cast on matches Traditional bind off

The edge of this cast on will always look and 
remain firm. The first row worked after the 
cast on is a right side row.

Benefits 
Can be used for casting on stitches with 
work in progress

a.Can be used for some button holes

b.Works well with dense stitch patterns that
dont have much stretch

c.Creates an edge with a neat uniform 
appearance when executed with even tension

d.Works well with all weights of yarn
Can be used for all cast on edges: be 
careful not to work to tightly.

Drawbacks

a.Cast on is not very elastic and tends to be firm 
and dense  but that may be desirable.

b.Easy to work cast on too tightly

c.Edge of cast on will be tight, but the stitches on the needle will appear loose. Knit into back of stitch to tighten on next row.

d.Cast-on edge, followed by stockinette stitch, will not lie flat: it will roll toward the knit side.
-----------------------------------------------------

video Continental http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/cable-cast-on

English http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/cable-cast-on-english
===========
===========
Channel Island Cast on 



Channel Island Cast on

Crochet Cast ON http://newstitchaday.com/crochet-cast-on/





crochet cast on  loose  not very stable (may be used for provisional cast on)

Eastern method of casting on in a closed tube for double knitting






Eastern method of casting on in a closed tube for double knitting 
Double knitting 2 socks tutorial pt 1 of 3 



Double knitting 2 socks tutorial pt 1 of 3

knitted bind-off: Crochet cast-on to match knitted bind-off: 




Finger (thumb) cast on





finger cast on

http://divinedisarray.blogspot.co.uk/

Frilled Cast on http://knitting.about.com/od/castingon/ss/frilled-cast-on.htm

German Twisted Cast On
AKA
Old Norwegian cast on or 
Twisted German cast on Great for sox; similar to long tail but more elastic
http://knitting.about.com/od/castingon/ss/german_twisted.htm

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/learn/tgcaston.htm





German Twisted Cast On (version of the long tail)

Guernsey Cast ON http://newstitchaday.com/guernsey-cast-on/
VIDEO AND WRITTEN

This video knitting tutorial will help you learn how to knit the guernsey cast on. This method of starting a project is a decorative cast on traditionally used when making Guernsey sweaters. It consists of a series of knots connected by short strands of yarn that make small eyelets along the edge of your work
----
I cord Cast on

__
https://flic.kr/p/4142910250

what does the cast on looks like?

http://whimsicalknittingdesigns.blogspot.com/2006/10/i-cord-cast-on.html

http://knitknitting.com/applied-i-cord-bind-off-7/





http://home.comcast.net/~whimsicalknitting/ICord_Cast_On.pdf
--------
The bind off as well, done in I cord





---
Italian cast on





Italian cast on





Knitted Italian Cast On
-------
Judys Magic Cast On For toe up sox http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEspring06/FEATmagiccaston.html






Judy Becker's Magic Cast On

Knit Bind Off In Pattern

Knit cast on 
AKA
Knitted cast on,
Knitting on Easy, stretchy http://knitting.about.com/od/learntoknit/ss/caston.htm

Knitted-on Cast On

This is a very common cast on because it feels like normal knitting. It varies just slightly from the cable cast on but the effect is quite different. The looser edge created at the bottom sometimes gets slightly distorted near the edges where the seams are put toether. The traditional bind off is the best match.

PROS

a.Easy to remember

b.Can be used to start any project, or to add stitches with knitting in progress

c.Fairly elastic; size of stitches can be controlled easily.

d.Works well with all weights of yarn.

e.Both sides look exactly the same, so it doesnt matter what row you work first when beginning to knit.

Cons

a.Can stretch our of shape easily if done too loosely.

b.First row of knitting will look loose and appear to have holes.
Knit into the back of the stitches (on the first row worked after cast on only) to tighten them up and close the holes.

c.Cast on edge tends to be loose and can snag easily or pull out of shape. Cast on with a smaller needle to eliminate this problem.

d.Cast on edge, followed by stockinette stitch, will not lie flat; it will roll toward the knit side.
--------

Emily Ocker's Cast On






For circular shawls EZ

Grandma's Favorite Bind Off (Loose Bind Off)





Grandma's Favorite Bind Off (Loose Bind Off)
--------
Liat's Limitless Cast-On for Two-at-a-Time ANYTHING!





Liat's Limitless Cast-On for Two-at-a-Time ANYTHING!

video 
Long Tail Cast on
AKA
Double cast on/
Continental cast on/
Sling shot/ 
Two strand/
Y cast on

Or sling shot cast on Good all purpose cast on http://knitting.about.com/od/learntoknit/ss/long_tail.htm
------

http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/cast-on

LONG TAIL CAST ONS






Long-Tail Cast-On for Beginning Knitters





Knit Long Tail cast on onto two needles held together





Long tail cast on tips Part 1






Long Tail cast on tips Part 2

Long tail Cast on or Sling shot cast on

This is the most common and versatile (useful) cast on used by knitsters

The result is a nice looking edge if the cast on row is used as the right side and the first row worked is a wrong-side row. For a bind off that matches use traditional bind off.

Benefits

a.Can be used to start virtually any knitting project.

b.Easy to execute, but tension must be controlled.

c.Two ways to work cast on: slingshot method and thumb method.

d.Works well with all weights of yarn.

Drawbacks

a.Requires long enough tail to work the cast on: if you run out you have to start over

b.Correct placement of the yarn in your fingers is essential.

c.Easy to work this cast on too tightly.

d.Cast on edge, followed by stockinette stitch, will not lie flat; it roll toward the knit side.

long tail cast-on for ribbing 2






long tail cast-on for ribbing 2

Cast on for ribbing
http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/newsletters.php?mode=article&article_id=2745&key=...

2 ball Long Tail Cast On http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2007/10/quicktip-improve-long-tail-cast-on-with.html

http://www.ehow.com/video_4976531_advanced-knitting-long-tail-cast.html

Long Tail Cast On Thumb method http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-long-tail-thumb-cast-on/

video http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/long-tail-cast-on-thumb-method

http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-long-tail-thumb-cast-on/

Knitting bind-off that matches long-tail cast Knitting bind-off that matches long-tail cast-on: 




Picot cast on
http://www.ehow.com/how_2044329_knit-picot-stitch.html (written)

http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DDKBOr2IMBMY video

Picot cast off http://knitting.about.com/od/learntoknit/ss/picot-bindoff.htm (written)





picot bind off Vickie Howell better than the other one





(video) 
Provisional Cast On way to add stitches that you'll want to knit from again http://knitting.about.com/od/castingon/ss/provisional-cast-on.htm

video http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/invisible-provisional-cast-on

Provisional Crochet Cast On 



provisional crochet cast on 




Knitting Daily TV: Provisional Cast-ons





How to: Provisional cast on (waste yarn method)

Extra Stretchy Cast On for Ribbing




Extra Stretchy Cast On for Ribbing
2 stitches at a time
Mittens





Very Stretchy Cast-on SHORT VERSION





sock tops or hat cast on
Stretchy Cast On

Knitting Stretchy Bind Off
Ribbing 




Knitting Stretchy Bind Off
Ribbing





not nec ribbing
My Favorite Stretchy Bind Off

Sideways cast on http://www.leethal.net/zine/?p=1091

Russian Stretchy bind off 




video 
sewn bind off
http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/2circsocks_bindoff.htm
sewn bind off

http://www.thebestknittersguide.com/2010/05/bind-off-methods.html

Single Cast On
AKA
Backward loop
http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/cast-on

Thanks for all the great links Laurie! Here's a new favorite of mine--Tillybuddy's very stretchy rib cast on:










Knitting Stretchy Bind Off
Ribbing





not nec ribbing
My Favorite Stretchy Bind Off

Two needle cast on 




Cast on with two needles





Casting on Over Two Needles

Tubular Cast On Used for double knitting

Really stretchy edges http://slowknits.com/2006/07/tubular_caston_without_the_was_1.html

video http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/daily/archive/2008/11/19/learn-a-new-cast-on-tubular-c...

Turkish cast on aka Eastern cast on 



Turkish cast on aka Eastern cast on





Turkish Cast-on for the Beginners Sock KAL Sept 2010





Eastern (aka Turkish) Cast on

Wrap Cast On
AKA
E wrap cast on/
Single cast on/ loop cast on Easiest of all but not easy to keep tension with http://knitting.about.com/od/castingon/ss/wrap_cast_on.htm

video

LaurieJanesplace


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

This list is available to all KP members. You are welcome to put the link under your name on your posts, or are welcome to use the information. It will remain here permanently.

Please put it in your bookmarks or at least the link under your signature. 

I hope you will get lots of information from this topic. The information was given to the section by KP members when I opened it/ Designer1234


----------

